# Dr. Robert Boydston



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was reading a report from this doctor and it sounds really interesting. He treats Hashi's from an immune level. Just wondering if anyone has actually been treated by him and whether it was successful? Also wondering if anyone knows if he is definitely legitimate?? Being in a different country makes it a little harder to determine if something is a scam or not.

Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

livinginhope said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was reading a report from this doctor and it sounds really interesting. He treats Hashi's from an immune level. Just wondering if anyone has actually been treated by him and whether it was successful? Also wondering if anyone knows if he is definitely legitimate?? Being in a different country makes it a little harder to determine if something is a scam or not.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


I googled him; very interesting indeed. I personally would be wary but the first very good step you could take is to ask around and see if you can find patients of his for input.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmmmm... I don't know. Not enough info for me as far as what he is basing his info on - then again, I'm just skimming the surface.

Have you read "Why do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests are Normal?" by Datis Kharrazian? He's not an MD, but has a ton of research backing up his claims.

I'm still skeptical, but it seems that if Hashi's is an autoimmune disease that we should be treated as such and not just given thyroid hormone.

Dr. Kharrazian's office is just down the street from me, but he only accepts severe and difficult cases. He has many practitioners who have trained with him on his methods and techinques. I have an appointment with one of them on Thursday. In reading up on him, he does not discourage taking medications that are perscribed by your regular physician, but using those in conjunction with treating the immune system.

I'll post about my experience later this week. I'm hoping it's more than snake oil.

The doctor (Dr. S) I chose is an acupuncturist (not the same one I saw last week) and he works in conjunction with his wife. She had a raging case of Hashimoto's and her thyroid is now dead. She follows Dr. Kharrazian's methods through her husband (the Dr. S) and she is a shining picture of health - full thick hair, beautiful skin, tons of energy. One of my husband's co-workers sees the Dr. S and she is nearly symptom free.

I'm willing to give it a go, but with caution. My regular PCP is familliar with Dr. Kharrazian's book and she is the one who told me to read it. So hopefully working with both Dr. S and my PCP, I can start to feel better soon.

This is a physician locator from Dr. K's website:
http://www.thyroidbook.com/practitioner-locator.html

Best of luck to you.


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Andros and Phoenix - I will proceed with caution. I did get his full report which explains much more in detail why he believes what he does and how he goes about treating Hashi's. He believes in finding out what is triggering the immune system in the first place and doing what is needed to calm it down. It was free you just had to give an email address. I took your suggestion Pheonix about reading Dr. Kharrazian's book and I've just ordered it online as well as 'Stop the Thyroid Madness'. So hopefully they won't take too long to get here. I see from your link that some of the physician's will consult with international patients so I may look into that too.

I look forward to reading about your appointment with Dr. S and his treatment methods. Sounds very interesting.

Take care,
Lisa.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

livinginhope said:


> Thanks Andros and Phoenix - I will proceed with caution. I did get his full report which explains much more in detail why he believes what he does and how he goes about treating Hashi's. He believes in finding out what is triggering the immune system in the first place and doing what is needed to calm it down. It was free you just had to give an email address. I took your suggestion Pheonix about reading Dr. Kharrazian's book and I've just ordered it online as well as 'Stop the Thyroid Madness'. So hopefully they won't take too long to get here. I see from your link that some of the physician's will consult with international patients so I may look into that too.
> 
> I look forward to reading about your appointment with Dr. S and his treatment methods. Sounds very interesting.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Lisa!!! I and others will be very interested in what all your research turns up.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never been one to hold back my opinion.

The man is a chiropractor. Not trained in endocrinology [except perhaps self-taught], not trained in hard core medicine.

I just read his website, and unless I'm missing something, it sounds like he writes a lot about nothing. He doesn't explain exactly what he does regarding treatment, so I can't believe it's anything other than what your own endocrinologist would do. Sounds to me like he's got a good marketing gimmick.

I'm not crazy about chiropractors. I had one once who said he could cure my diabetes by manipulating my joints. I got out of there prontito.


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh okay - he's only a chiropractor!! Thanks for that - think I'll give him a miss then.


----------

